# Neuer PciEx standart ->



## widder0815 (17. November 2010)

... wann wird endlich ein neuer PciEx standart eingeführt so ala  PciEx x.0 x32 ... wäre doch mal langsam zeit , den PciEx 2.0 x16 giebt es jetzt ja schon eeeeewig 

-> möglich ist es doch 

Zitat

Physical Layer
Der Physical Layer befindet sich in der PCI-Express Architektur ganz unten.
 Er stellt die Unterste Schicht dar und regelt den Datenfluss über die seriellen Leitungen.
 Auf dieser Schicht spielt sich das physikalische der PCI-Express Schnittstelle ab.Unterstützt werden vom Physical Layer x1, x2, x4, x8, x16 und x32 breite Lanes.
Um PCI-Express Spezifikations-Upgrades wie z.B. das erhöhen der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit ausführen zu können, muss lediglich die Parameter im Physical Layver verändert werden. Die Gesamtstruktur von PCI-Express bleibt dabei unangetastet.

Quelle

PCI-Express


----------



## DAEF13 (17. November 2010)

Andere Frage:
Was willst du mit 32x (2Gen) Lanes?

Bei High-End GraKas ist der Sprung von 8x auf 16x im 1-5% Bereich.
Höchstens für Low End GraKas, die ständig in den Ram puffern müssen wäre es nötig, aber die sind so langsam, da hilft die Bandbreite auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (17. November 2010)

Intel wird Ende 2011 bei der neuen Sandy Bridge Plattform PCIe 3.0 verwenden.


----------



## widder0815 (17. November 2010)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Andere Frage:
> Was willst du mit 32x (2Gen) Lanes?
> 
> Bei High-End GraKas ist der Sprung von 8x auf 16x im 1-5% Bereich.
> Höchstens für Low End GraKas, die ständig in den Ram puffern müssen wäre es nötig, aber die sind so langsam, da hilft die Bandbreite auch nicht weiter.



zumindest machen mit einer 32 lanes schnittstelle Grafikkarten wie zum beispiel --> 5870x2(Ares) 5970 oder kommende dual GPU´s sinn .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. November 2010)

Dual-GPU macht auch Sinn, wenn man die GPUs einfach in zwei Slots steckt. Das ist dann praktischerweise auch für andere Karten nutzbar, wogegen ein x32 Slot für 99,99999% der Käufer reine Verschwendung wäre.
Solange der Bedarf an Bandbreite noch keine Chipsätze hervorbringt, die überhaupt mehr als 2,5 PEGs versorgen können, besteht sicherlich kein Bedarf an teuren, längeren Slots. Vorerst wird die Bandbreite jedenfalls weiterhin durch schnellere Lanes gesteigert. Der Grundgedanke von PCI-E besteht ja schließlich auch darin, die physikalischen Verbindungen einfach und schmal zu halten.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (17. November 2010)

1. Es heißt Standard. 

2. Die Anzahl der Lanes ist nicht das entscheidende, sondern wie viele Daten pro Lane übermittelt werden können. PCIe 1.0 / 1.1 und PCIe 2.0 haben beide 16 Lanes (im Bestfall) aber letzteres ist dennoch doppelt so schnell bei der Datenübermittlung. PCIe 3.0 hat ebenso nur 16 Lanes, weist aber erneut den doppelten Datendurchsatz von PCIe 2.0 auf.

Wie viel davon die Graka im Betrieb überhaupt ausnutzt, steht widerrum auf einem ganz anderen Blatt Papier. Bei vielen Grakas wird man kaum einen Unterschied zwischen PCIe 2.0 8x und PCIe 2.0 16x ermitteln können. Bei PCIe 3.0 8x und 16x wird man noch viel weniger Unterschiede erkennen, wobei ersteres die gleiche Geschwindigkeit wie PCIe 2.0 16x leistet.



Wenn man nach mehr Lanes schreit, könnte man ebenso gut nach mehr VRAM schreien, was auch nicht immer etwas bringt.


----------



## NCphalon (17. November 2010)

net ganz, PCIe 3.0 soll "nur" etwa 900MB/s/Lane packen, also 80% mehr als PCIe 2.0.


----------

